

California's getting fracked - maelito
http://www.facesoffracking.org/data-visualization/

======
ars
That is an intensely irritating website to try to read.

I gave up after reading barely any of it.

I like to read with the text at the top of the screen, but it grays it out
(for no reason that I can determine).

I don't know what it says, but are they complaining about some aspect of
fracking? Overall fracking is great for the environment because the natural
gas it produces is the cleanest hydrocarbon we have.

It's excellent for both pollution and CO2.

Hopefully environmentalists will get behind it as a stopgap till we can get
some nuclear power going.

(I'm not ignoring solar and wind, but they are not ready to be more than a
minority of the power grid.)

~~~
louhike
Most environmentalists complain of the side effects of fracking as the high
consumption of water and the pollution of phreatic tables (because of the
chemicals used). So fracking is not that great.

~~~
marknutter
Environmentalists by definition will complain about anything that even
remotely harms the environment, which is good, but not realistic when it comes
to crafting policy. I wish there was more of a willingness on the part of
environmentalists to pick the lesser of two evils over the short term in order
to reach a larger benefit over the long term.

------
csantini
To get a grasp, nice talk by Dr.Ingraffea (Cornell) about fracking
issues/absurdities:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSWmXpEkEPg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSWmXpEkEPg)

------
Gusfoo_2
Fracking is univerally a good idea. NIMBYs don't like it and people who think
"chemical" is a swear word are un-convince-able but for the rest of us it's a
positive thing.

~~~
DanBC
Until they pollute the water table.

[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/are-fracking-
waste...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/are-fracking-wastewater-
wells-poisoning-ground-beneath-our-feeth/)

